# Lakers-Pacers talks stall



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*L.A. doesn't want to give up Odom and Bynum in a deal for Jermaine O'Neal*

By Mike Bresnahan, Times Staff Writer
6:30 PM PDT, June 14, 2007 



> Where's Jermaine O'Neal? Still a member of the Indiana Pacers.
> 
> The Lakers and Pacers have stalled on trade talks involving the six-time All-Star forward-center because the Lakers do not want to give up both Andrew Bynum and Lamar Odom in a swap for O'Neal and power forward Troy Murphy, a source said. The Lakers would also include Kwame Brown in the trade.
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp...ory?coll=la-headlines-sports&track=crosspromo


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm glad to hear this. We shouldn't be giving up both for JO.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Glad to hear the Lakers are actually not as dumb as I thought, and do not want to get rid of Odom and Bynum, unless it's for more. Murphy is something I wasn't expecting.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm with you guys.


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

we say great. kobe might see it differently.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

To be completely honest with you, Kobe is gone after next season anyways. Why trade all of our **** to please him?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

because Kobe>Odom and Bynum.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

The only way I see this one going through is if JO demands a trade to LA specifically.
It will seriously limit the Pacers' ability to negotiate a trade with another team, meaning that the Lakers will be on the power seat.
Pacers arent going to budge in knowing that they have the Lakers on the rope. (for now)
Hard to believe but it seems as if Mitch has figured it out. JO for Bynum and Odom is pure rape for the Pacers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good to hear!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i wonder how kobe feels about this.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

He is busy watching football in Spain haha still this means something gonna happen, Im not worried.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

afobisme said:


> i wonder how kobe feels about this.


If Kobe doesn't like it, he can honestly shut his mouth. For once, management is refusing to get shafted in a trade. Considering he killed any leverage we had(although it was necessary to get anything done), I don't think he should be too upset.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

This shows, how much of a joke that the Lakers management has become. Other managers think that they can rip of the Lakers easily.
For once I am happy with the management though, because no way should we be giving up too much for an over hyped, injury prone forward.
If it is KG, then why not, but Jermaine, come on. I wouldn't even do Odom and Jermaine straight up.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Glad to hear that Mitch isn't completely retarded.

If we're dealing Odom and Bynum, it needs to be a three-way deal that also lands us Artest or Camby.

If we're just getting JO, we should try to include a third team and send away Bynum, Kwame and Vlad.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> To be completely honest with you, Kobe is gone after next season anyways. Why trade all of our **** to please him?


Exactly my opinion.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

where did Murphy come from. I havent heard his name in any deal up until now. We will be taking on a lot of salary with those two players. I hope that Mitch stands strong and doesnt get bullied by the other GMs


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

SoCalfan21 said:


> To be completely honest with you, Kobe is gone after next season anyways. Why trade all of our **** to please him?


Maybe b/c he's their best shot at winning a championship *and they know it.* Maybe you'd like the Lakers to end up like your very own sorry 49ers but some of us would actually like us to be able to have more than one professional sports team in Los Angeles.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Well duh.... but if we have to freaking trade all of our tradable assests for a player and then perhaps that player doesnt work out, guess what. Kobe leaves anyway. And what does the 49ers have to do with this, that is an awful example conidering they have completly rebuilt to a near championship level.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Cris said:


> Well duh.... but if we have to freaking trade all of our tradable assests for a player and then perhaps that player doesnt work out, guess what. Kobe leaves anyway. And what does the 49ers have to do with this, that is an awful example conidering they have completly rebuilt to a near championship level.


How are the 49ers at a championship level (big laughs)? I'm not sure I consider Alex Smith the next Joe Montana or do I consider giving an above average cornerback $80 million "near championship level". They are a perfect example. If you've forgotten they faced a very similar predicament to the Lakers when the Yorks took over (see Jim Buss). That franchise has been dead for nearly 13 years. But of course I guess the "defeatist" position is a common one among Americans today.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

13 years? wtf are you on? 7 of those last 13 years have had 10+ wins. PS i said NEAR championship level, did I blatenly say they are going to win a championship and go 16-0? No. They are a year or two from being a serious contender again.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The only way we get JO without giving up both Odom and Bynum is if JO *demands* a trade to LA. Cmon Kobe! Pick up the phone and give JO a call!


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

SoCalfan21 said:


> To be completely honest with you, Kobe is gone after next season anyways. Why trade all of our **** to please him?


 if kobe is mature enough and his ego does not get in a way he will opt out next season and sign a deal for lesser money and we might be able to get some quality players here but ....


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

This is an excellent idea for Pacers

JO and Murphy to Lakers for Odom/Bynum/Brown/other young players

Pacers save $40M a year including tax.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> This is an excellent idea for Pacers
> 
> JO and Murphy to Lakers for Odom/Bynum/Brown/other young players
> 
> Pacers save $40M a year including tax.


Which is why the Lakers are declining it. Not such a good scenario for them...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

the day we take on either murphys, dunleavys, or tinsleys bad contract is the day we became the NY Knicks.

wow the pacers really want to change their fortune with one trade

they're asking the lakers to...

1)give up a promising young player
2)get them a borderline all-star player to replace JO
3)take on the bad contracts they inherited from GS
4)give them expiring contracts

talk about being greedy, if i were mitch i would just say **** you and go look for someone else.

the pacers dont understand that you can't ever get equal value for an all-star player. no team in their right mind will give up all four of the things i mentioned previously. At the most the lakers should give up two of the four.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

^^^^^^^^ What he said. ^^^^^^^^

Honestly though, I think the Lakers front office just caught wind of how incredible the backlash would be if they did an idiotic deal like that for O'Neal. Given their recent history, I'm finding it very difficult to actually credit them for coming to their senses and realizing what a big mistake they were actually making. What they should do is go to the Pacers, offer those *******s from Indiana Odom and filler for O'Neal and if they refuse tell them to go **** themselves and be done with it. I'm tired of hearing about this trade and the more I think about it the more I realize that acquiring O'Neal might very well leave this team in the same exact position this time next year, if not worse. Wondering what went wrong and once again searching desperately for a way to repair a sinking ship. Keep Odom, keep Bynum, trade for Artest and try it again next year. If it doesn't work and Kobe decides he's had enough, so be it. I'm sick of this BS.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

dannyM said:


> the day we take on either murphys, dunleavys, or tinsleys bad contract is the day we became the NY Knicks.
> 
> wow the pacers really want to change their fortune with one trade
> 
> ...


Damn right.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

dannyM said:


> the day we take on either murphys, dunleavys, or tinsleys bad contract is the day we became the NY Knicks.
> 
> wow the pacers really want to change their fortune with one trade
> 
> ...


:clap2:


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

The way the media is doggin Stern with "lowest ratings ever" questions/comments Indiana may be getting a call from the Commish's Office "urging" them to make a deal.


You want us in The Finals, You need us in The Finals.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

even if this trade goes through, i want no part of Troy Murphy who is essentially another version of Radmonovic but making way more $$$ we will be in salary cap hell for years to come.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

P-Rez25 said:


> even if this trade goes through, i want no part of Troy Murphy who is essentially another version of Radmonovic but making way more $$$ we will be in salary cap hell for years to come.


Murphy rebounds, posts up, and drives to the basket along with his shooting.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Would Murphy be good in the triangle? He certainly shoots the ball pretty well. I know his contract is horrible, but Murphy, Radmanovic and Walton would give us a decent set of shooters.

Obviously, though...I don't want this deal.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I will admit that Murphy does something most on this team fail to do. Shoot well and Rebound. But I am jus trying to make something ****ty turn good.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

don't forget murphy's defense is horrible
there's a reason nobody thinks this guy is worth the money he's getting
you would imagine everyone would be all over him for his statistical numbers but obviously he's no hot property

but there's no question he's better than Radman
but is he twice as better as vlady? i mean he is getting paid nearly 10 million compared to rad's 5 mil


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

P-Rez25 said:


> even if this trade goes through, i want no part of Troy Murphy who is essentially another version of Radmonovic but making way more $$$ we will be in salary cap hell for years to come.


Another version of Radmonovic? Wow, you have no idea what you're talking about what so ever.

I guess they are both white..............


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

In the most recent latimes article (http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...563.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers) Buss flew out to Spain and Kobe told him he still wants to be traded. No matter what JO says including his demand to be traded to LA, Lakers will still be in a worse position. I don't see how at this point when Kobe is still demanding out and its being made public, that Jerry Bust/Mitch Cupcake are in any position to call any shots


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Would Murphy be good in the triangle? He certainly shoots the ball pretty well. I know his contract is horrible, *but Murphy, Radmanovic and Walton would give us a decent set of shooters.*
> 
> Obviously, though...I don't want this deal.


Opponents will score 200 point on them, if these three players are on the floor at the same time.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Jermaine is an injury waiting to happen... again. I think the Lakers would be crazy to trade either (or both) Bynum and Odom for him. Bynum may be as good as Jermaine in a few years, and I think Odom is already worth more than O'neal. Odom is one of the most under rated players in the leauge IMO.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> Jermaine is an injury waiting to happen... again. I think the Lakers would be crazy to trade either (or both) Bynum and Odom for him. Bynum may be as good as Jermaine in a few years, and I think Odom is already worth more than O'neal. Odom is one of the most under rated players in the leauge IMO.


Yes, he is...one of the most underrated. He's probably the best player in the league right now never to have made an all-star game. Just because he doesn't score 20 + ppg people don't think he's at that level - those people just don't know basketball. Lamar is a great basketball player, and a great *team* guy - unlike some others on this roster.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> Yes, he is...one of the most underrated. He's probably the best player in the league right now never to have made an all-star game. Just because he doesn't score 20 + ppg people don't think he's at that level - those people just don't know basketball. Lamar is a great basketball player, and a great *team* guy - unlike some others on this roster.


good point. 

You're right, people easily forgot how good odom is just because he doesnt average 20 ppg. That is why I would like to see him post up more and become more of a scoring threat next year. He's very capable of averaging 20 points but his unselfishness and willingness to defer shots have shortchanged him of a couple of all-star appearances.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

**** the Pacers, tell them to shove up O neil and his injury prone body up their ***.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Odom is a triple double threat. Not many guys in the league have the ability or the desire to put up triple doubles.

Odom had more triple doubles this past season than Kobe, and Odom missed a solid # of games.

I'd love to see him traded to my Trail Blazers! :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

My problem with Odom is his tendancy to coast through games and float around the perimeter doing nothing. Also, he really hasn't improved much since his rookie year. If Lamar had the right mentality, a team could easily be built around him. I thought his thirty-three point effort in game 5 against the Suns while banged up was a step in the right direction. Not because he scored points, but because he saw what needed to be done and took the initiative to go after it.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> *My problem with Odom is his tendancy to coast through games and float around the perimeter doing nothing.* Also, he really hasn't improved much since his rookie year. If Lamar had the right mentality, a team could easily be built around him. I thought his thirty-three point effort in game 5 against the Suns while banged up was a step in the right direction. Not because he scored points, but because he saw what needed to be done and took the initiative to go after it.


Can't agree more. I just hate seeing Odom bringing up the the ball and standing around the perimeter acting like he's ron harper or something. We have european sensation, sasha vujacic to do that kind of **** work. He's so much effective downlow and that's is where he should be. PJ made a mistake by making him a potential scottie pippen wannabe when his game isnt built like scottie's. 

Also people criticize Odom's defense; however, i think he has the potential to be good if not great. He's got long arms and is quick for a PF. He really needs to learn a thing or two from Bruce Bowen and start moving his feet on defense. People question his strength but his height should make up for what he lacks in strength. This is what bothers me. Does Odom really want to improve and become an all star basketball player? His stats are very consistent and shows no sign of improvement.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Just do it already. *At the end of the day it comes down to who would you rather this team have Kobe Bryant or Andrew Bynum?*


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

koberules24 said:


> Just do it already. *At the end of the day it comes down to who would you rather this team have Kobe Bryant or Andrew Bynum?*


It's not that simple. Having Kobe doesn't mean this team is an automatic contender, obviously. But there is something to be said for holding on to the most promising young big man to come along in the last decade. A player the organization scouted, drafted and poured a countless amount of time and money into. Trading Bynum now in a deal that may not even improve the team simply in order to appease Kobe would be asinine. Apparently it doesn't even matter to 24, because he's made his intentions clear to the owner and Lakers fans in general. Therefore, I would say the wise decision at the moment would be to hold on our most valuable commodity (next to Kobe) and see where the next couple of weeks takes us. Making a deal for Artest and possibly working out a draft day trade that moves this team up the board could go a long way to improving this roster without completely blowing it up. If it's not enough, it's not enough. But at least the cupboard won't be bare for the next five seasons.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Showtime87 said:


> It's not that simple. Having Kobe doesn't mean this team is an automatic contender, obviously. But there is something to be said for holding on to the most promising young big man to come along in the last decade. A player the organization scouted, drafted and poured a countless amount of time and money into. Trading Bynum now in a deal that may not even improve the team simply in order to appease Kobe would be asinine. Apparently it doesn't even matter to 24, because he's made his intentions clear to the owner and Lakers fans in general. Therefore, I would say the wise decision at the moment would be to hold on our most valuable commodity (next to Kobe) and see where the next couple of weeks takes us. Making a deal for Artest and possibly working out a draft day trade that moves this team up the board could go a long way to improving this roster without completely blowing it up. If it's not enough, it's not enough. But at least the cupboard won't be bare for the next five seasons.



Yes it is that simple. And NO I never said anything about being a contender nor would a team with no Kobe and just an overrated prospect (Bynum) be able to compete. *There are countless others who are BY FAR more highly regarded than Bynum.* *Even big men like Roy Hibbert are ranked above Bynum.* He's a project, AT BEST, and still has another five years or so to develop so *YES WE WOULD HAVE A BARREN CUPBOARD FOR THE NEXT FIVE YEARS AND BY THAT TIME NO KOBE TO GO ALONG WITH IT.*


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> Having Kobe doesn't mean this team is an automatic contender, obviously..


And building around Bynum is?



> But there is something to be said for holding on to the most promising young big man to come along in the last decade...


Who is this again? Last I checked, Dwight Howard is in the East, and Oden is projected to play for the Blazers.





> Trading Bynum now in a deal that may not even improve the team simply in order to appease Kobe would be asinine.


So wasting prime years of the best shooting guard since the Jordan era's in order to appease and wait for a player who may turn up nothing more but a 15 and 8 player is not ridiculous by any standard?


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

koberules24 said:


> Yes it is that simple. And NO I never said anything about being a contender nor would a team with no Kobe and just an overrated prospect (Bynum) be able to compete. *There are countless others who are BY FAR more highly regarded than Bynum.* *Even big men like Roy Hibbert are ranked above Bynum.* He's a project, AT BEST, and still has another five years or so to develop so *YES WE WOULD HAVE A BARREN CUPBOARD FOR THE NEXT FIVE YEARS AND BY THAT TIME NO KOBE TO GO ALONG WITH IT.*


Are there really? That's why if Bynum were coming out in this draft he could very easily be the third pick overall while Hibbert was not even projected to go in the top 10. Maybe it's also just a coincidence that any team looking to trade with the Lakers is asking for Bynum in return. Really, your man-crush on Kobe is pretty disturbing, and it's obviously clouding your judgement.


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

odom has the right mind set, i dont know how many games i seen with odom putting his hands up calling for the ball and someone not passing it and screwing up and missing it completely.


----------

